# 1 sub, 2 speakers, 4 channel amp



## Dungmaggot (Apr 7, 2009)

WoofersEtc.com - CL-51A - CDT Audio Classic 5.25" 2-Way Component Speakers

MB Quart ONX4.125 - 1000W RMS ONYX 4-Channel Car Amplifier/Amp

JVC KD-R210 CD/MP3/WMA Car Stereo w/ 3.5mm Front Panel Aux In

Elemental Designs: Car Stereo, Home Speakers, Electronics

The above is what I have now. I used to have the whole set up running off this amp:

U.S. acoustics USB-4065 65W x 4 Car Amplifier at Crutchfield.com

Anyway, how it was wired before was one RCA going into the amp, Channel 1 to the left speaker, Channel 2 to the right, Channels 3 & 4 bridged and running to the sub (single voice coil). The tweets ran off the deck power. Then the amp died (it was old) so I bought the monster above, wired it exactly the same way and....the door speakers dont work. Sub works great, way better sound than with the USA but no door speakers. I wired them back to the deck just so I can listen to more than just my tires hum but they clip like crazy and generally sound like crap. Besides that, I want them wired on the amp! 

This is where you fine folks come in....anyone have any idea how I could wire this up? Its going to be in a 2005 Subaru Impreza hatch-back if that helps at all.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Your gonna have to run to sets of rcas. One set to channels one and two and another set to channels three and four otherwise your not going to be getting a signal for the amp to run on.


----------



## Dungmaggot (Apr 7, 2009)

The head unit has only one set of outs, would an RCA Y be appropriate?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep, bout the only thing you can do. They can be had at walmart for about 5 bucks .
They also come in pairs so get a white and black set both female and male.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

You may want to try and switch your single RCA set to the other amp inputs just to make sure there isn't something going on with that amp. 

Also read the manual about the mode 2, 3, & 4 settings. One of them should be able to run all four channels off of one input signal.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

This is one of my favorite ways to make a simple system. Hook the RCA's into two of the channels then there should be a switch that will feed signal to all four channels from those 2 inputs (it's "mode" on that amp) I'm betting it needs to be in 3 as you're using it as a 3 channel, but it might need set to 2 seeing as you'll only be using 2 inputs.


----------

